

The Right Time to Safely Increase Your Billable Rate - thibaut_barrere
https://www.wisecashhq.com/blog/case-study-how-to-increase-freelancing-rates-as-a-beginner

======
thibaut_barrere
The article is slightly more complicated than I would have wanted (still
learning to write properly) - but let me know if you have questions.

